# Gibson Model A Oil Seals



## Larry Kastens (Jun 19, 2019)

Does anyone know the number of the input oil seal for the differential of a Model A Gibson garden tractor. Secondly, does anyone know a source where to purchase the seal?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't help, but according to this article the early model A's used plymouth/chrysler rear ends.
http://www.briggsplanet.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/gibson-model-a.pdf
or check this out
https://www.facebook.com/gibsontractor/


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Seals, like bearings, are universal... You need to know the ID X OD X thickness and you can run down a part # for one that will work. CR, National, SKF all have on-line catalogs that go by dimension. Once you have a part # by dimension, there are several sites that do x-references between the different manufactures that allows you to come up with the part # for the line your local vendor carries.

Does that A-model Gibson have "Seattle, Washington - Longmont, Colorado" cast into the axle housing tubes? If so, the entire rear-end was manufactured in Longmont, by Gibson. If not, it's an earlier A-model(prior to the late 1945 move) and was made in Seattle and assembled with a narrowed down automotive rear-end. If it's a "Seattle", they did like to use Plymouth rear ends because they were easier/quicker to narrow than a Ford, or Chevy, but there's no guarantee. They used what was ever available from local junk yards because the war was still on and iron casting ingots, that weren't going to the war effort, were almost impossible to obtain legally.


----------

